# Vietnam's own Great Wall uncovered



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right section to post this but I just came upon this recently written article:

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/01/25/vietnam.wall/index.html

Archaelogists have just discovered a long wall in Vietnam although not as big as China's Great Wall.

This may be big for Vietnam's history and tourism!


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thiss is a great new , it makes us Viet proud of our history  i hope it will be preserved well


----------



## starboy (Mar 6, 2006)

wow ! I can't believe I missed this news ! This is great. It makes me proud more of my country now.


----------



## fan_of_doraemon (Jan 30, 2011)

In fact, There are many ancient wall in Vietnam, but now they are ruins
example Co loa citadel, Ho dynasty's wall, Mac dynasty' wall 
here are some pics about them! 
Cổ Loa Citadel (Vietnamese: 'Cổ Loa Thành or Thành Cổ Loa') is a citadel built near Phong Khe, about 20km to the North of today’s Hanoi, during the end of the Hồng Bàng Dynasty (about 257 BCE). The fortress is a spiral-shaped complex of the then new capital. Its name is derived from the Sino-Vietnamese 古螺, meaning "old spiral." The site has been the source of various relics of the Dong Son culture of the Bronze Age.
According to folklore, Thục Phán (An Dương Vương) defeated the last of the Hung kings in 257 BCE and founded the kingdom of Âu Lạc, choosing the site of Co Loa as his capital. Co Loa is a very large site and is the dominant presence in the northern floodplain of the Red River Delta, which would have required a large amount of labour and resources to have built in its time.The site consists of two outer sets of ramparts and a citadel on the inside, of rectangular shape. Some pics about Co loa citadel and weapons were found in here!
















































and this is Hô dynesty' wall or Tây đô bastion
Tây Đô bastion (Vietnamese: Thành Tây Đô; also called Hồ or Tây Giai bastion) is a citadel in Vietnam, constructed by the Hồ Dynasty (1400-1407) but it was buitl 1397 when Hô dynesty moved capital from Thăng long (now Hanoi) to Lam Kinh (Now Tây Giai, Thanh hoá province). Its name comes from the Sino-Vietnamese 西都, meaning "western capital," and Thành comes from the Sino-Vietnamese 城, meaning "castle or bastion." It is located in Tây Giai commune, Vĩnh Lộc district, in Thanh Hóa Province, in Vietnam's North Central Coast region. Tây Đô bastion is rectangular in shape. Its north-south side is 870.5 m in length and its east-west side is 883.5 m in length. There are four gates: one at the south (fore gate), one at the north (back gate), one at the east (left gate), and one at the west (right gate). The southern gate is 9.5 m high and 15.17 m wide. The bastion was constructed from stone blocks, each of which is 2 m x 1 m x 0.70 m size on average. Except for its gates, the castle is mostly ruined.
































and these are some pics about Mac dynasty ' wall in Cao Băng, Tuyên Quang, Lang Sơn Province. They were built In 17, 18 AC Now they are ruins!


----------

